

The torture centre and the 'hooded men' - barrkel
http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crime-and-law/the-torture-centre-and-the-hooded-men-1.2296152

======
Zigurd
Torturers walk among us. That's a stain on all of us.

~~~
dalke
And that stain is deep in the heart of how the US, UK, and others respond to
"the enemy".

